# Can i travel on student visa while my PR in progress?



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

*Can i travel Australia on student visa for 1.5 yr pg program while my PR (subclass 175) is in process ?*
I have got admit to RMIT for MBIT program which will be starting in Feb 2011 but,I have recently started my processes for subclass 175 PR visa.As this visa generally takes about a year.I think I cant go to Australia even if I have admit unless I get PR.

Please let me know if my assumptions are correct also suggest if there any any alternatives ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ajaypatil said:


> *Can i travel Australia on student visa for 1.5 yr pg program while my PR (subclass 175) is in process ?*
> I have got admit to RMIT for MBIT program which will be starting in Feb 2011 but,I have recently started my processes for subclass 175 PR visa.As this visa generally takes about a year.I think I cant go to Australia even if I have admit unless I get PR.
> 
> Please let me know if my assumptions are correct also suggest if there any any alternatives ?


You can apply for a student visa whilst awaiting a PR visa to be progressed.
If you are studying in Australia and your PR visa was ready for granting, you would have to arrange to leave for several days to allow granting and then you could return and resume your studies.


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

Many Thanks Wanderer,
But for visa application , police , medical I have to come back to India or in can be done in Australia it selff ?

Anyways , Any idea how RMIT is reputed for IT courses.How is their MBIT program reputed ?



Wanderer said:


> You can apply for a student visa whilst awaiting a PR visa to be progressed.
> If you are studying in Australia and your PR visa was ready for granting, you would have to arrange to leave for several days to allow granting and then you could return and resume your studies.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Look at the visa eligibility and you'll not get a visa granted before all requirements are met.


----------



## catastrope (Dec 29, 2010)

@Ajaypatil,

I am in the same situation. Can you let me know if you processed your study visa while your PR was in progress.

Are you applying from India? Which agent did you go thru?


----------

